# May Century



## skibum1321 (Mar 22, 2006)

Okay, so I had mentioned a while back in the "Great Road Biking Weather Thread" about doing a century in May. So far we have Charlie, Marc and I that want to do it. I figured I would create a seperate thread to make it a little more visible. Is anyone else up for it? It is Sunday, May 21 and you can check out details at crw.org.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 23, 2006)

I believe May 21 is the Montauk Centruy here on Long Island.  Great ride...I'll be doing it to start training for the annual Fall ride from the Tappan Zee Bridge over Bear Mountain all the way up and ending at Windham Mountain,,,,


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm ordering a new chain and bottle cages this weekend.  And a new mini pump.  So I'll be set to go for this crazy thing.


I'm ready to get schooled by all the old guys.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 23, 2006)

*Chain & CO2 Pump*



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> I'm ordering a new chain and bottle cages this weekend.  And a new mini pump.  So I'll be set to go for this crazy thing.  I'm ready to get schooled by all the old guys.


FYI, I believe Performance Bike & Bike Nashbar may still have the SRAM 971 9-speed chain on sale (I'm assuming you're running a 9-speed setup)...regarding the pump, I've been using CO2 quickshot when on the road bike and replacing the CO2 with pumped air when I return home.  The CO2 setup is lighter and zips into the underseat wedge without being exposed to weather or road conditions, they are not any more expensive than a bike frame pump.  PLUS when your pumping up to 100-130-Lbs using just your index finger, well I think you get my point.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 23, 2006)

*25, 50, 62, 100 Mile Options*



			
				skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Okay, so I had mentioned a while back in the "Great Road Biking Weather Thread" about doing a century in May. So far we have Charlie, Marc and I that want to do it. I figured I would create a seperate thread to make it a little more visible. Is anyone else up for it? It is Sunday, May 21 and you can check out details at crw.org.


The Century Ride set up is not limited to the 102-mile course. They have course options for 20, 50 and 62 miles as well, you can make your decsion at the registration or as you go.


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to place an order this weekend.

I was seriously considering a CO2 system after pumping a road flat twice this summer with my mini pump.  I got it to around 85 psi and was satisfied enough with that to head home on.

I never thought of repressurizing them yourself at home.  How much pressure do you need to put into one of those cartridges to fill the volume of a road tube to 100 psi?  Or an ATB tube to 45 psi?

The other thing I need is a new floor pump.  A high quality one with a pressure gage.  It's ludicrous they charge what they do for essentially a cylinder, a piston, a couple o-rngs and a tube and pressure gage.


----------



## trailertrash (Mar 23, 2006)

i think he may have meant he was repressurizing the co2 in his tires with pumped air.


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

You're right, I read that wrong.  I do have access to a compressor though.  I refil my C02 paintball bottle myself too.


----------



## trailertrash (Mar 23, 2006)

*cool*

that would be cool though if there was some canister system for bikes that you could re-fill and re-use.  does the paint ball can have a valve on it?  its got some kind of mechanical connection other than piercing it right?


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

No, I think it'sbasically  just like a big shraeder valve more or less.  The threads are not standard, I believe they're CGA320 but I can ask the guys in the welding shop.

All you do is screw the thing on, open the fill bottle, adjust the regulator, open the fill valve, fill, close, unscrew the bottle and bleed off the fill line.



Actually, if you had a home co2 system for beer, and you could find an adapter, a valve and some extra hose, you could refil your own bottles.  I can't imagine it is too expensive to have them filled somewhere but the convenience factor would be nice.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 23, 2006)

I meant refilling the tires with compressed air.  I "properly dispose" the CO2 bottles.  Replacement CO2 bottles can be purchased in 12 or 16 gram grades at most sporting goods stores.

I found Joe Blow floor pumps are priced reasonable and go up to 150-lbs with twin type fill-heads.


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed they have good prices.


Park makes a relatively inexpensive one, amazingly enough, I found on sale for $30.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 9, 2006)

Update!

Due to road construction the 25-mile ride has been cancelled.  The 50, 62 and 100 mile rides will be available to ride.

I'm feel ready for the 50 or the 62 mile rides, I need to focus on a few 4-5 hour rides between now and then to comfortably complete the Century.

Anybody else ready?


----------



## skibum1321 (May 9, 2006)

I'm ready to do it. I think I should be good for the 100 mile ride even though I haven't really done more than 40 miles at a time this spring. I've been riding a good amount and I'm starting to get excited for it. 

You still in Marc? Anyone else want to do it?


----------



## Marc (May 10, 2006)

Unfortunately, I can't make the century ride.  Flying out to China.

I'll send back some pic's though.  And maybe some chicken feet or some sht.


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2006)

Ah, I don't have to leave until Tues. the 23rd.  Although now I'm seriously considering Tuck's the weekend of the 20th...


----------



## skibum1321 (May 12, 2006)

Suck it up and do the century


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2006)

I don't know man, next weekend is probably my last opporunity to ski Tuck's, and ski period this season.

I can ride centuries all summer long...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 13, 2006)

*Rainy Playdays...*



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> I don't know man, next weekend is probably my last opporunity to ski Tuck's, and ski period this season.
> 
> I can ride centuries all summer long...


The weather forecast for the White Mountain Region the upcoming week is rain.  The same in the Southern NH and Northern MA regions.  

With the rain around here lately, there is not much outdoor training going on.  I'm hoping next weekend is dry, maybe we'll get lucky...


----------



## skibum1321 (May 15, 2006)

It's rained for a week straight. We should be due for some sun on Sunday.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 21, 2006)

*Trip Report of the 100-KM Century Ride*

Trip Report of the 100-KM Century Ride

After most of last two weeks consisting of flooding rain preventing me from obtaining good outdoor training, as well as thunderstorm rain expected the afternoon of the event, I decided earlier in the week to ride the 62-mile (100-KM) course in lieu of the 100-mile course.  I felt my training and conditioning would be better suited for the short course and I would stay out of the rain, however I did carried my rain gear with me just in case (Murphy’s Law…it did not rain while on course…it did rain during my drive home).

First let me say this about the Charles River Wheelmen and the way they prepare a course.  P E R F E C T.  I was not familiar with the region of the ride and due to closed roads by both construction and flood damage, the course differed slightly from the cue sheets.  However their road markers were easy to identify and follow, and I made it through the entire course with no wrong turns or delays.

The 50, 62 & 100 mile courses travel along the same route for some time before the 50-mile route splits off and then somewhere near the 40-mile marker the two Century’s split.

The ride pretty much consisted of rolling hills where the climbs and descents were moderate.  I recall only two climbs caused to me to get out of the saddle and work.  The other times I got out of the saddle was to stretch my legs.  I did ride through some very picturesque areas that offered fantastic views as well as riverside cruising.  Having selected the shorter Century ride and living earlier than Metric group, I rode alone mostly and enjoyed the solitude.  And even though they had two rest-stops with water and refreshments, I had all I needed with me and just rode right on through from start to finish.

I believe I saw Skibum at the Rider’s meeting at the front of the Century route starters looking like he was ready to take-off…

This is an early season event and a very nice one at that.  Mostly back roads with minimal traffic.  I spoke with the event Director when I finished and he handed me a flyer for their upcoming "15th Annual Climb to the Clouds" event scheduled for July 15, 2006.  The event has routes set at 45, 62, 80, 90 and 105-miles.  The two shorter routes begin at Nashoba High School @ 9:30 and the three longer routes begin in Concord-Carlisle High School at 8:30.  Go to www.crw.org for more information.


----------



## skibum1321 (May 22, 2006)

I decided to go for the 100 miler even though I definitely had not trained enough for it. I started out riding with a very fast group - a pace that I soon found out I could not sustain. For the first 47 miles (the first rest stop), I averaged 21 mph and was absolutely beat. I think I pulled for a little bit too long at the front of the group. It was a good experience for me to try and keep up with the top dogs, though. I clearly hit the wall and I had a much slower avg speed for the rest of the ride. I finished with a 17.5 mph avg, which is still pretty decent for a century. I finished in 5:45 minutes with a massive burn in my legs and a sore back. Today will definitely be and off day. I must have missed you Charlie - it was pretty crowded in the starting area.
I agree that it was a really nice ride and well-planned. They spent a lot of time in the last week to determine the detours to get around the flooding.


----------

